# Best calcium for diarrhea



## scout2001 (Nov 26, 2001)

Many people have stated that Calcium has helped them control their diarrhea. Some people are using Caltrate in the purple bottle. Some are using Equalactin Calcium Polycarbophil. Some are using Caltrate. Some are using TUMS.I am confused which type of calcium to buy. My objective is to buy calcium to help with my diarrhea, ibs, and crohns ileitis. I would like the most inexpensive way of achieving the result.What is the difference in calcium from these types of products...or are they basically the same?Any experiences would be helpful.Thank you.


----------



## Heather Van Vorous (Oct 2, 2001)

Hi - There does seem to be great support for Caltrate over other brands of calcium, though I don't know of any clinical reason why this would be the case. All calcium tends to be constipating, which is why it's good for helping diarrhea. I would avoid Tums, as antacids can actually have a laxative effect. And, if you do not need the antacid, you're taking an unnecessary extra drug.You might try a cheap generic brand of calcium first and see how you do. Equalactin is actually a soluble fiber supplement with calcium in it, so it's likely to help you on both counts (Fibercon will do the same thing). Or, you could get a cheap generic soluble fiber supplement (most drug stores make their own, shelved next to the Fibercon and Metamucil and Citrucel) and take that with the generic calcium. If you don't notice much improvement give the Caltrate a try and see if it's worth the extra money. If you have a Costco near you, they carry calcium and soluble fiber supplements at much lower prices than regular drugstores.Hope this helps and you're feeling better soon.Best,Heather


----------



## scout2001 (Nov 26, 2001)

Concerning the best calcium supplements for diarrhea:I appreciated your info.I am still a little confused.What FORM of calcium will treat diarrhea efficiently that will not produce GI discomfort and gas?Is it calcium carbonate? calcium citrate? etc...You mentioned probably avoiding TUMS. When I look at TUMS, its active ingredient is just calcium carbonate. since it is just calcium carbonate, why does it provide antacid properties and undesirable things?


----------



## Heather Van Vorous (Oct 2, 2001)

Hi - I can't find any clinical research that shows one form of calcium is better than another for controlling diarrhea. There are differences between the types in other ways, but all forms of calcium appear to be effective for diarrhea. Calcium carbonate is 40 percent elemental calcium whereas calcium citrate is only 20 percent elemental calcium. This means you might need more tablets of the citrate because its net calcium content is less. However, there are some studies that show the absorption rate for calcium citrate is higher. Either way, both forms of calcium seem to be effective for diarrhea, though both can cause bloating and gas until your body adjusts to the dose. Many antacids have magnesium in them, which can make diarrhea worse. If your Tums don't have magnesium, they only have calcium, they should be fine. You might look for a brand that also has simethicone, as that can help relieve gas.Hope this helps.- Heather


----------

